# Perte dossiers perso dans Mail - Laposte.net



## nicogala (18 Août 2014)

Laposte.net chez qui je suis depuis au moins 12 ans sans souci majeur a changé son webmail il y a 2-3 semaines.

Je consulte mes mails via l'appli Mail (4.6 sous 10.6.8) en mode IMAP.
J'avais des dossiers perso que j'avais créé dans mon webmail (ancienne version) et qui apparaissaient tout naturellement dans la barre de gauche de Mail. 
Ça me permettait d'y glisser des mails par catégories, notamment ceux qui contenaient mes infos de loggin des différents sites et services web.

Problème : ces dossiers ont disparu sur mon appli Mail en même temps que la mise à jour du webmail. (et les mails qu'ils contenaient également, c'est là qu'est l'os, hélas...  )
Or ils sont toujours présents dans le webmail (c'est déjà ça... ouf !) .

J'ai plusieurs comptes, ça le fait sur 2 comptes sur 3.

Je passe sur l'incompétence incroyable du service client Laposte.net qui ne se donne même pas la peine de répondre 3 fois sur 4, et la 4ième complètement à côté de la plaque. 

J'ai fait une reconstruction, mais ça n'a rien résolu.
J'ai essayé de créer de nouveaux dossiers dans le webmail mais ils n'apparaissent pas non plus dans Mail.

Je ne sais plus trop que faire... des idées ?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2014)

QUELLE reconstruction?
tu parles de la reindexation?
( menu BAL/reconstruire)

or il existe deux reconstructions
celle au menu
suffisante pour des petits couacs
mais la vraie c'est l'autre la manip de reindexation complete de Mail
c'est celle là qui serait à faire

la manip "envel*ope* index"

( laaaaaargement traitée en archive)

rapido , fermer Mail
aller dans sa biblio de compte mac section mail et sortir le ou les fichiers envelope index
relancer Mail
Mail va mouliner ( plusieurs minutes si grosses archives)


----------



## nicogala (18 Août 2014)

Les 2 mon capitaine, j'ai testé sur la boite contenant le moins de messages (<300) pour tester plus vite, ça a pas mouliné du tout, au plus 5s... je sais pas si c'est normal..?

Mais ça n'a rien changé du tout.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2014)

Autre angle

tu dis que ca te fait ca 2 comptes sur 3

tous  à la poste?

t'as fait des modifs de reglages ( genre utiliser cette bal pour  etc)?


par ailleurs test simple et rapide
comme c'est de l'imap

créer un compte mac test  et sur ce compte mac test( neuf)  ou compte sur lequel Mail n'a jamais été ouvert
configurer les 3 dans ce Mail vierge
comparer avec session usuelle

-
Autre possible , très possible

laposte pourrait avoir changé des reglages concernant ce qui est synchronisé ou pas


----------



## nicogala (18 Août 2014)

Rhaa... bien joué, sur le nouveau compte j'ai tout qui apparait bien comme il faut !

C'est donc quel fichier qu'il me faut virer ?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2014)

donc c'est un ou des fichiers Mail  de session  naze

soit un fichier dans le dossier Mail

soit tout betement la plist Mail de compte mac
Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences//com.apple.mail.plist

( c'est multi multi traité, voire les sujets sur anciens Mail)


----------



## nicogala (18 Août 2014)

Bon, après avoir tenté de supprimer 2-3 fichiers de Biblio>Mail sans succès j'ai eu l'intuition de tenter un truc pas logique : sur la session de test dans les réglages avancés de Mail il n'y avait rien dans la case "Préfixe du chemin IMAP" alors que sur ma session habituelle il y avait "INBOX" , je l'ai effacé et instantanément les dossiers sont apparus, je dis bien instantanément.
C'est parfaitement illogique puisque sur la même session, dans Mail j'ai un second compte laposte.net qui n'était pas affecté par la disparition des dossiers mais qui a bien "INBOX" dans le champ du préfixe...

Mais du coup c'est résolu sur les 2 comptes touchés.

Tu comprends l'incidence que peut avoir le remplissage de ce champ sur ce problème ?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2014)

certains mystères de l'informatique sont impénétrables...

néanmoins ca vaudrait peut etre le coup de changer la plist mail pour tenir compte de corruption éventuelle ou  details de changement  récent laposte, peut etre coté log , port, authentification etc
(multitraité)

ou laisser tel quel


----------

